# A little help if poss.



## kevpin (Apr 20, 2009)

First of all hello from the UK, hope u dont mind me asking for a bit of help.

When i got this fish from the lfs i was told it was a male Afra, yet the more i look at this forum i think its a Kenyi.



If anyone could help out , thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It isn't a kenyi.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

def not a kenyi


----------



## fancy diver (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks like it could be an afra, do you have a better pic w/ the pectoral fin raised?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like a Psuedotropheus "sp" enlongatus. Exactly which one or even if it is pure would be extremely difficult if not impossible to tell as there are quite a few BB varieties.


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks like it could be a male Ps. Saulosi


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Definitely not a saulosi either. Does appear to be an elongatus of some type to me as well.


----------



## fancy diver (Mar 21, 2009)

I really dont think its an elogatus(usually longer and skinnier). more likely an afra I would like to see a picture w/ the dorsal fin(not pectoral,sorry) raised.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

If the stripes go into the dorsal I would guess mainly Cynotilapia afra type if it is just a line in the dorsal I would guess Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Ornatus" or similar.
I would not be confident of either ID though.


----------



## kevpin (Apr 20, 2009)

sorry for the slow reply, the stripes dont go into the dorsal its dark blue like his stripes with a light blue line across the top, sorry the pics not the best had to get a picture with his dorsal up unless hes darting all over.





If he is an Ps. Saulosi am i right in thinking there pretty aggressive to other fish? , hes home with 2 labs but doesnt really bother them to much, i was hoping to add more soon tho.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

24Tropheus said:


> If the stripes go into the dorsal I would guess mainly Cynotilapia afra type if it is just a line in the dorsal I would guess Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Ornatus" or similar.
> I would not be confident of either ID though.


I am in agreeance for the most part. One can speculate either way as to which species it is, but you will never know 100%. This is why buying fish labeled correctly to begin with is so important to this hobby. So many species look similar that an ID of the fish upfront is crucial.


----------

